# Animals for Autism Scam (Illinois)



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Here we go again. Another scam company preying on family, friends, and donors trying to secure a dog for an autistic child. This one even involved the Pepsi Refresh Grant Program.*

[UPDATE] Animals for Autism Scam 
12:30 AM Apr 11, 2012
Angelica Alvarez ​ 
"Animals for Autism is based out of Illinois. At last check, the attorney general's office there says they're investigating the founder, Lea Kaydus, for fraud. They would not release many details of their investigation." 

[Original] February 23, 2012
"That organization was called Animals for Autism. Service dogs can cost up to $20,000 each. But the group applied for a grant of $50,000 through Pepsi last May." 
http://www.wctv.tv/news/headlines/Animals_for_Autism_Scam_140223573.html

Pepsi Refresh Families -- Animals For autism
February 23, 2012
"They discovered that the organization was not really an organization at all. There was no record of Animals for Autism as a business entity in Illinois at all. Neither Animals for Autism nor Siberian Snow Babies was registered as a 501c(3) non-profit with the IRS. Lea Kaydus was not registered in the state of Illinois as a licensed kennel operator, or a licensed dog dealer. When families contacted the Springfield Autism Resource Center to verify Lea Kaydus’ claims of being the Acting Finance Director they were told SPARC did not know Ms. Kaydus. The pictures that Lea Kaydus sent to the families of their “service dogs in training” were fraudulent."
http://www.animalsforautism.com/ ​


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

this breaks my heart, i had talked to them once the women there was pretty convincing  

we need a huge movement to get rid of these organiations or maybe find a way to to educate the public about spotting scam ect


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Ill. attorney general orders puppy trainer to repay families of autistic children*
Aug 22, 2012 
Monica Eng, Chicago Tribune


Quotes:​ 

"The proposed consent judgment against Kaydus and her organization, Animals for Autism, would be filed in Sangamon County Circuit Court and alleges violations of the Illinois Consumer Fraud Act and Solicitation for Charity Act."


"Earlier this year, Donna Callejon, Global Giving's chief business officer, said Kaydus' was still in good standing with the agency. Although delivering the dogs was part of the "spirit of the grant" it was not a specific requirement, she said."

Ill. attorney general orders puppy trainer to repay families of autistic children | News & Features | ArcaMax Publishing​​
​​


----------

